# Good cold weather tree-stand clothing?



## raymonmarin (Oct 20, 2007)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=821197
These are the best


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* supe18. Have fun here.


----------



## supe18 (Jan 13, 2009)

What size are these ray, and is there any scent control? Thanks Tim!!!


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT.

Whatever you do start with a layer of Under Armour. I love that stuff, it really helps.


----------



## TeamTripod (Mar 12, 2007)

*Cold Weather*

You can't beat Lone Wolf Treestands for quiet stand hunting in cold weather. Also, the Heater Body Suit is a must have if you are planning on being comfortable in a stand when the mercury drops. Both pieces of equipment are expensive, but well worth the extra cash.


----------



## supe18 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks guys this really helps!


----------



## supe18 (Jan 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

welcome to AT-You will get mixed answers but layering is always a good idea. Start with good base layer like Under Armour 3.0, good fleece wind blocking mid layers and depending on what weather you hunt in-a good outer shell and there are several out there like the Redhead Expedition Fleece, Cableas Fleece, Browning Goretex, and others.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*-----------------------------:archer:


----------



## supe18 (Jan 13, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

Check out our website. You wont be cold anymore.


----------



## tomkat04 (Feb 22, 2005)

My friends wife started making one for us last year. Its kinda like the warmbag, but it is built without arms or sleeves. It is pretty much like a sleeping bag with suspenders. You wear it under your coat. We hunted the last day of Illinois season.  Climbed in the treed 25' up at -1F with 10mph winds and sat 3 hours without getting cold. 

Plus price she is selling them for is going to be $135 which is far less than what everyone else sells theirs for.


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT......


----------

